# Arlequin



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

No no, not Harlequin Romance Novels...
Looking for a good "Arlequin" recipe for home baker??
I have one large enough to feed an army, that is, restaurant size, and I don't have enough experience to bring it down to "home size".


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Pooh, what is an Arlequin? I never heard of it.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Ditto, it's not a name I recognize. 

Usually you can just divide all your ingredients with the same number. For instance a recipe that produces a full professional size sheet pan would be 4 x's (times) a recipe that fit a 9"x13" recipe, so you would divide the recipe by 4 to bake at home in a 9"x13" pan. Then you go down the entire list of ingredients and divide each by 4.

What number to divide by will always be a guessing game since this wasn't a home type recipe blown-up. Maybe you want to bake it in a 8" square pan...then you'd need to divide your recipe even more since 8" square holds less then a 9'x13" pan. 

You have to have some experience to judge if you have too much or not enough batter for your pan size once it's mixed. I'd choose my pan size after I mixed the item.


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

Thanx for the advice.

It's very French:

A multi-layered cake similar to Opera. The layers consist of, from the bottom up:

- chocolate sponge
- milk chocolate bavarian cream
- pistachio sponge
- pistachio bavarian cream; and

the top layer consists of alternating strips of chocolate sponge and pistachio sponge cut on the diagonal and glued together with apricot glaze.

The top is then finished off with a layer of apricot glaze (looks like a mirror).

I have a great picture in jpg format. How can I post this right on this Board? I lack a lot of words in english to explain what it is but a picture is worth one thousand words...

[ March 27, 2001: Message edited by: pooh ]

[ March 27, 2001: Message edited by: pooh ]

Note: The pistachio sponge would be a Joconde.

[ May 02, 2001: Message edited by: pooh ]


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

This is puzzling me. I made a search through
Pastry Chef Central who replied that it could also be known as "Clichy Torte". They say it looks very much like the Opera.

Anybody heard of Clichy Torte?


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

Clichy is the signature gateau of a patisserie in France. There are three books written by two men, Bruce Healy and Paul Bugat (Sp?) Mastering the Art of French Pastry, The Art of the Cake, and The French Cookie Book. If I remember correctly, it was Bugat's father or grandfather who updated Opera and called it Clichy. they look a lot alike. I have myself committed to making about 350 little squares of it for a Mother's Day buffet. All three of those books are wonderful. And I wonder if Arlequin isn't really Harlequin, which refers to a clown, and hence the checkerboard pattern of the cake. If Pooh can post the recipe, we might be able to chop it down for her, especially if it's in weights.


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

According to DuBarry Cacao, where the recipe comes from, it is spelled with an "A".

It's quite lengthy. Would you prefer by PM?



P.S.: The original is in French. Can you read it? If not, I started translating...

Can I send you jpg photo by e-mail?

[ May 02, 2001: Message edited by: pooh ]


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

I found it. I had completed translation some time ago and forgot about it...so disregard previous message. I still would love to send you photo through e-mail if I could.

_L'ARLEQUIN_

Note:1 egg yolk = 30 g
1 egg white = 20 g

Approximately 8 doz. eggs total for this recipe.

Makes 6 squares of 22 x 22 cm x 3,5 cm.

It's easier if frames are used instead of pans. However, in the case of pans, they must be lined with cling film, leaving an overlap all around for easy unmolding.

Note about the assembly

The assembly is to be done upside down, i.e. starting with the top layer in the bottom of the pan.

*Chocolate Sponge*
200 g egg yolks
530 g whole eggs
500 g granulated sugar

330 g egg whites
50 g granulated sugar

125 g flour
125 g powdered cocoa

1. Whip together the egg yolks, the whole eggs and the sugar.

2. In a separate bowl, whip the egg whites, incorporating the sugar gradually.

3. Sift the flour together with the powdered cocoa and add to the egg yolk mixture.

4. Carefully fold in the egg whites.

5. Pour 450 g of mixture per sheet (60 x 40 cm.).

6. Bake at 500 degrees F., 8 to 9 minutes.

*Pistachio Joconde*
200 g whole eggs
140 g melted butter
650 g egg whites
250 g granulated sugar

1. With the paddle of the Kitchenaid, beat together:
600 g almond paste 50%
300 g pistachio paste sweetened at 50%
320 g egg yolks
[or]
500 g raw almond paste 66/34
100 g icing sugar
300 g pistachio paste sweetened at 50%
320 g egg yolks

2. Gradually add the whole eggs to the mixture, beat and add the melted butter, in small additions.

3. In a separate bowl, whip the egg whites and the sugar.

4. Carefully fold in the egg whites.

5. Pour 600 g per sheet (60 x 40 cm.). The thickness of this batter should be 1/8-inch per sheet.

6. Bake at 446 degrees F, 10 to 12 minutes.

When cooled, start cutting the chocolate and pistachio strips and place in the bottom of the prepared pans or frames.

*Pistachio Bavarian Cream*
400 g whipping cream
500 g milk
160 g egg yolks
160 g granulated sugar
80 g pistachio paste sweetened at 50%
7 gelatin sheets softened in water
25 g pure Kirsch

1. Beat the cream so it barely starts mounding and keep it refrigerated.

2. Bring the milk to a boil in saucepan. In another saucepan, mix together the egg yolks and the sugar well with a wooden spoon; very slowly, in small additions, add the still scalding hot milk, stirring well. Stir in the pistachio paste. Cook the stirred custard.

3. While it is still hot, stabilize the custard with the softened gelatin sheets.

4. As soon as the gelatin has completely melted (it will do so almost instantly), add the Kirsch and strain. Cool the custard over ice.

5. Fold the prepared heavy cream into the cold custard until both have homogenized into each other.

6. Mold on top of the strips, and keep refrigerated.

*Milk Chocolate Bavarian Cream*
600 g whipping cream
500 g milk
120 g egg yolks
80 g granulated sugar
6 gelatin sheets softened in water

1. Beat the cream so it barely starts mounding and keep it refrigerated.

2. Bring the milk to a boil in saucepan. In another saucepan, mix together the egg yolks and the sugar well with a wooden spoon; very slowly, in small additions, add the still scalding hot milk, stirring well. Cook the stirred custard.

3. While it is still hot, stabilize the custard the softened gelatin sheets.

4. As soon as the gelatin has completely melted (it will do so almost instantly), strain into 600 g melted couverture milk chocolate, whisking well. Cool the custard over ice.

5. Fold the prepared heavy cream into the cold custard until both have homogenized into each other.

6. Remove the pans from the refrigerator and carefully place a layer of pistachio Joconde on top. Then, proceed with the layer of milk chocolate bavarian cream.

7. Finish with a layer of chocolate sponge.

Wrap tighly with cling film and chill for several hours.

TO FINISH/DECORATE
Glaze with strained apricot jelly.
Decorate with half pistachios.

 

[ May 02, 2001: Message edited by: pooh ]


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

8 dozen eggs,? How big is this monster? I looked it up--Paul Bugat owns this patisserie Clichy, and his father and grandfather never came near Opera torte. Clichy the gateau was first put together in the early 1900's by the guy who opened the shop. So, you want this formula cut down to make 1 9 inch gateau? BTW, they taught us in school what the difference is between a cake and a torte. Anybody else got a working definition?


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Bighat, I'm guessing. A torte is smaller and more "compact" than a cake!?!?!?


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

I know bighat, LOL, it's a professional recipe from school, hee-hee!

Makes 6 squares of 22 x 22 cm x 3,5 cm.

So a 9 inch gâteau will do FINE!

I think I counted right, based on formula
1 egg yolk = 30 g
1 egg white = 20 g


For 1 gâteau = 16 eggs would be required!

We're pretty far from Duncan Hines aren't we!!


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Duncan Hines, Pooh! People can only have so much taste.


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

You're funny, Kokopuffs, LOL!



[ May 15, 2001: Message edited by: pooh ]


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

torte is low, 2 to 3 inches high with dence filling like butter cream and ganache. Usually eaten in the evening.
gateaux is a lighter and higher cake made with whipped cream and light fillings. Usually eaten at tea.
cake could be any of the above.

How'd I do?


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Torte is lower in height, and follows a classical example. A cake is higher than a torte. Gateau I always lumped in with torte. I'm sure there's a difference, but I don't know what. Maybe gateau is the French word for cake (meaning taller than a torte). Times of day that they are eaten? Is that really a defining factor? That's interesting.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Gateau is definitely French for cake and I assume for torte as well.


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

It's even more sublime than all that- according to the Johnson & Wales curriculum. A torte is a dessert made out of cake.


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

Very good, thebighat! LMBO!

Did you receive the pix? Isn't it inspiring?


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

Actually, no, the picture was apparently not in the mail. I converted the recipe to a weight system I can understand, but haven't been able to break it down. Had a wedding cake to make in the 90 degree heat. Chocolate chiffon sponge, white chocolate buttercream and I slipped gelled inserts of passion fruit into the middle of each tier. It was covered with broken pieces of white chocolate,which made icing it sooo much easier. I delivered it, and the wedding party, and all the guests, were in Star Wars kind of costumes. One guy was in a suit of duct tape. Looked like a lot of fun. I turned from setting the cake up and the waitress behind me was someone I sat next to in 8th grade math in 1963. Small world, but then, this was only the next town over from where we went to school.


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

Duct Tape??? Too funny! LOL

Wow, you do wedding cakes! I'm impressed! It's a lot of work let alone the 90 degree temperature! I do take _my small hat off_ to you...hum...did I say that right?

About your schoolgirl friend, what a coincidence, it is a small world!

Are you converting to American system, as opposed to metric system?

I really appreciate what you're doing and wanted to thank you.



[ May 09, 2001: Message edited by: pooh ]


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

I got the picture. Nice looking cake. I converted it all to ounces so it made some sense to me. I don't know if I were making it if I would bother with two different bavarian creme bases- I'd just make enough of one and split it. I'll get the recipe posted, I promise, but today is my daughter's birthday and she expects a pahty. I make the occasional wedding cake, usually get asked by people I know, rather than complete strangers, and I usually tend to make something unconventional and not pound cake with basic buttercream and lots of flowers and drop stringing. One I made last fall had layers of flourless chocolate brownie cake, daquoise and chocolate chiffon. It was also filled with mocha buttercream and bitter chocolate ganache. It weighed 22 lbs when done. This last one was hexagonal and a real pain to ice.


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

Don't worry, bighat, your daughter's birthday is more important! Whenever you're ready for this.

Your suggestion concerning the filling is a very good idea. I will consider it! If there's time, both fillings, if pressed for time, one filling makes sense...

Thanks so much!



P.S.: If I was getting married, I would book you for the cake and let you do what you want!


[ May 07, 2001: Message edited by: pooh ]


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

I think the chocolate cake formula will fit in a half sheet pan, but with 12 whites in it, the pistachio joconde will make more. Or maybe not. It seems like that might be heavier than joconde made with ground almonds. I have to make joconde tomorrow. I'll make this and let you know how it comes out, and how much it makes. I need 350 little squares of cake for mother's day. I was going to do something along the lines of Clichy or Opera, but this is pretty cool looking.

Chocolate sponge

5 yolks
5 eggs
9 oz sugar 510 gr
6 egg whites
1oz sugar 28 gr
2.75 oz flour 78 gr
2.75 oz cocoa 78 gr 
1. Whip together the egg yolks, the whole eggs and the sugar. 
2. In a separate bowl, whip the egg whites, incorporating the 
sugar gradually.
3. Sift the flour together with the powdered cocoa and add to 
the egg yolk mixture.
4. Carefully fold in the egg whites.
5. Pour 16 oz of mixture per sheet (60 x 40 cm.). ?
6. Bake at 500 degrees F., 8 to 9 minutes.

Pistachio Joconde

2 eggs
2.5 oz melted butter 70 gr
12 egg whites
4.5 oz sugar 128 gr

1. With the paddle of the Kitchenaid, beat together:
11.5 oz almond paste 50% 326 gr
5.5oz pistachio paste sweetened at 50% 163 gr
9 egg yolks 

(If you have ever made frangipane then this looks similar. Work the almond paste a while
with the paddle, add the pistachio paste,which will probably loosen the mixture, and add 
the yolks little by little as the mixture smooths out. If you just add everything quickly
the almond paste will be lumpy. I would switch to the whip and beat this on
medium speed while adding the whole eggs to really aerate this.)
2. Gradually add the whole eggs to the mixture, beat and add 
the melted butter, in small additions.
3. In a separate bowl, whip the egg whites and the sugar.
4. Carefully fold in the egg whites
5. Pour 21.25 oz per sheet (60 x 40 cm.). The thickness of this 
batter should be 1/8-inch per sheet.6. Bake at 446 degrees F, 10 to 12 minutes.
When cooled, start cutting the chocolate and pistachio strips 
and place in the bottom of the prepared pans or frames.
( I would cut strips of cardboard, unless you have a frame, wrap them with tinfoil, tape them into a rectangle and place it on a paper covered sheet pan for the assembly.)

Here's a little bit less complicated bavarian cream.

whole milk 16 oz
gelatin 5 sheets or 1/2 oz powdered
sugar 4 oz
egg yolks 8
heavy cream 1 pint 16 oz
flavoring to taste

Soften the gelatin in cold water. Bring the milk to a boil with the sugar. Temper the yolks and add to the hot milk. Stir over low heat till it coats a spoon. Strain over the drained gelatin and stir to dissolve. Whip the cream till very soft peaks. Divide the custard base in half and melt the chocolate in one half and flavor the other half with the pistachio paste and kirsch. Cool the bases over ice till they start to gel and fold in the whipped cream.

Pour the pistachio cream over the strips in the frame, level, and pop into the freezer to set.
Add the next layer of cake and then the milk chocolate cream. Top with the chocolate sponge, freeze till pretty solid, then invert and pop off the frame. Glaze and decorate.


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

*thebighat, a big THANK YOU!*

This will work fine. Can't wait to try it. I will let you know how it turned out.

Neat idea, the cardboard frames!

Please share your results if you make this for Mother's Day.

It's a "drop dead" delicious cake.



Note: It may not even be Joconde at all. It may just be sponge. They referred to it as "biscuit" in French.

[ May 08, 2001: Message edited by: pooh ]


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

I tried it today and got two full sheet pans of really nice tasting light green cake. I made one change- I added 1 1/2 oz of flour to the almond paste mixture before I folded the merinque in. The recipe as posted will fill one full sheet pan, and it looks a little thick going in the oven, but it falls a little bit. I think 1/8" would be not enough. I didn't have any pistachio paste, which I'm guessing is like almond paste, so I used an oz or two of pistachio flavoring compound. It worked. Tomorrow I'll make some chocolate genoise or chocolate chiffon, some milk chocolate buttercream and pistachio buttercream, and sort of make something like this. While I think it would be delicious to use the bavarian, I need something really fast and easy to cut into little squares. Well-chilled buttercream would be easier for me.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

OMG, you are so good! Wait'n see Pooh's reaction to this...


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

Boy, you ARE good,and so thorough!

I can't begin to express my gratitude. Thanks so much, thebighat!

   

[ May 09, 2001: Message edited by: pooh ]


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

I would love to see a picture of this as well, it sounds beautiful.

Svadhisthana


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

arelquin pic


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

So, the mystery of Arlequin is finally solved!

How'd you do that? The pix that is?


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

Nothing escapes you, thebighat!

Thanks for sharing the pic with everyone.

And yeah, how did you do that?

Oh, one last thing: Have you decided dessert for Mother's day?

Arlequin or Opera??



[ May 11, 2001: Message edited by: pooh ]


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

I made nine of these cakes yesterday, using buttercream instead of bavarian. When trimmed they will be 4.5x15, enough for almost 300 small pieces. I'll take a picture and post it. As far as posting the picture, Pooh had a friend send it to me at aol as an attached file. I downloaded it to my computer, then logged on to aol and went to keyword ftp, file transfer protocol. Every aol user has a directory where they can put stuff on the web. I uploaded the file. then logged into here and used the instant UBB at the bottom of this page to add a link. Simple. Anyone can whistle. If your isp has web space for users, all you need is a file transfer utility and you can do it too.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

WOW, You bake on a large scale don't you!

The pic is gorgeous. I'm glad it worked.

Question:

Did you go with buttercream because bavarian cream has to be eaten within 24 hours? Think I read that in Madeleine Kamman.


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

Thebighat,

How was Mother's day for you?

Hope everything went fabulously well.


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

Well, it was Mutha's Day, I guess. We had three seatings of something like 180, 150 and 190. I had to set up 40 of these three tiered stands with cookies and pastries. It took me two years to figure out how to finesse doing it because the club house manager who just left insisted that each tier be tailored to the size of the party getting it. That nicety sort of went away this year. Big party? Take two. I took some pix and will post them later. And the reason I went with the buttercream is that it is a lot easier to cut. Of the nine cakes, I used only four. That always happens, but this year at the last minute the chef said to cut the pieces smaller, so I wound up with a lot leftover. I set a piece up on a plate with some raspberry sauce and berrys and took a pic of that too. You'll get to see my nice even cake layers, but you'll also see I'm not real good at plating. Never had to do it for real. Right in the middle of filling all the little tarts I realized the lemon curd filling I had just folded whipped cream into was too soupy, so I did some quick mental math and added 1.6 leaves of gelatin per lb. and it seemed to work. I don't know how I came up with that. I make a gelatin solution that is one oz of powdered gelatin to 5 oz of water, and one oz of that is sufficient to gel 1 lb of whatever. I figure the gelatin in that is one part in 6, and since there are 10 sheets to an oz, I divided 10 by 6 and got 1.6. Does that make sense?


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Dear thebighat,

That was a busy mother's day, wasn't it!

I won't answer your math question, I'm very bad at that.

But I have a question for you: Is it true that bavarian has to be used within 24 hours, otherwise it spoils. I thought that was the reason for you choosing buttercream instead!


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Sorry (I don't mean to be rude) I'm not bighat but I do know your answer kimmie....bavarain holds in the freezer perfectly for a week and much much longer. It also cuts nicely/perfectly when it's still slightly frozen. It's really one of the easier fillings because of it's holding strength and time. Kept fresh and never frozen it will hold in the cooler for a week.

I often make extra of every flavor and freeze it in my 9" cake pans. Then I unmold them and wrap them well, storing them in the freezer. So at the last minute when I have to quickly put a torte together I pull out my 1" thick bavarians and assemble with other on hand components and I can't have a nice torte put together in 1/2 hour.


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

No need to apologize Wendy, we're all a big family here. I don't think the bighat will be offended at all...unless you are dead wrong! Kidding, kidding I promise!

BTW, thanks so much for the input.

I love bavarian creams and I'm not doing any because of that. I also read Kimmie's "premise" somewhere, might have been Kamman. I'll look it up and quote her if need be.

Hey *thebighat*

Nice to hear from you again. I look forward to those pics!



[ May 16, 2001: Message edited by: pooh ]


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Uunmmmmm...... bavarian creme!!!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Dear Wendy:

Here's what Madeleine Kamman says about Bavarian Cream:

Bighat and Wendy, any thoughts?



[ May 16, 2001: Message edited by: Kimmie ]


----------



## monpetitchoux (Apr 24, 2001)

WDB, You are so smart. That tip about the frozen bavarian is one that I will employ if I have left over bavarian or other fruit mousses. I was also taught that gelatinized desserts should not be kept more than two days because the gelatin begins to turn rubbery after 48 hours. And that gelatinized deserts, like bavarians, shouldn't be frozen. But once on the job, I found that wasn't the case. They keep well in the freezer.


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

The 24 hour rule was one they taught us in school. Bavarian creams contain potentially hazardous foods, eggs, and milk and cream. In practice I suppose you could squeak another day or two out of it. It really boils down to what your local health department wants you to do. Melting it to 165 degrees is a standard temperature for reheating leftover food. This of course will completely deflate the whipped cream in it, and I can't imagine what the gelatin would be like in ice cream.The idea of freezing it gives me another idea on assembling Arlequin. You could make and freeze the bavarian layers and then make the cake layers and assemble the thing unhurried. If you look through Pierre Herme's expensive book he does this all the time. I'm pooped. Between working and commuting I was out of the house for 13 hours today. Tonight was the cocktail party to welcome new members to the country club and the chef and manager both told me "make enough cookies." There were 72 people signed up for the party, and 20 reservations for dinner(we're not having a wonderful spring here) and I wound up making 22.5 dozen cookies. Plus focaccia, plus lavash, plus soft rolls, plus jalapeno rolls,plus pecan rolls, then I went to the kitchen and made bruschetta. And then I rushed home to take the kids to step dance, and it was cancelled. Thank you God.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Thebighat,

That's quite a schedule you have there. I would be pooped too!

Thanks for clearing up the "longevity" of bavarian cream. Your suggestion to make and freeze the bavarian layers and then make the cake layers and assemble the thing unhurried is quite clever. Would you know the title of Pierre Herme's expensive book, by any wonderful chance?


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

It's called The Patisserie of Pierre Herme, and by expensive, and of course everything is relative, it cost me $185 from J. B. Prince. You might be able to get it for $165. But his book with Dorie Greenspan is a lot more accesible and a lot of the same stuff is in it. The pricey book is riddled with screwy translation and somewhat skimpy recipes. The pix are gorgeous though. It's a French/English edition, which might work for you in Montreal.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Thanks, thebighat!

I remembered an earlier post concerning the mistakes and wanted to make sure I would get the right one. I think I've seen the one with Dorie Greenspan in bookstores here. I will check it out.

Thanks again!


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I don't know if this will work....I can't read any new posts so I guess I'm done at this site until something magicly changes....I can't even read the post about the server problems any more. Nor will I know your response to this current post.


I did see kimmie (I think) posted a qoute from M. Kamman my response is pretty much the same across the board for every cookbook author, recipe writer talking about ANY dessert (unless your talking about souffles).....the length of time posted for holding baked goods in EVERY recipe is a "perfect ideal guideline" and can't possibly be followed in a professional kitchen. Yes, scientificly food starts to break down...but your taste buds and mine can't tell, so until you can or the baked good changes texture you hold it and serve it as long as it's presentable.


I could write volumes on this topic but it would just bore you...I've had other "pastry chefs" shocked to know I bake in volume and freeze almost 1/2 (at times). I have no choice, I either stretch time lines, quanities and such or they might as well buy pastries with preservitives in it from large manufactors and eliminate my job. Because "baked fresh daily" can't happen in the volume and variety reqired of me, it's unrealistic! and so are those time lines!


----------



## monpetitchoux (Apr 24, 2001)

WDB, I would definitely not be bored to read your "volumes." It would be wisdom I can gain without the pain of experience.  I work with a guy who worked with Pierre Herme in Fauchon. I've got to say that his methods are very ingenious at times, though counterintuitive occassionally.


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

OMG Montpetitchoux,

I'll have to check but I think I have a book containing a few Fauchon recipes...I will get back to you sometime next week.

Please tell us more about your background and experience!

Luv pastry chefs!


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

I'm so sorry Monpetitchoux!

I don't have Fauchon recipes. I have LeNôtre and 12 other Parisian boulangeries and patisseries recipes. Check this one out by Linda Dannenberg. I made brioche during the weekend and I was very pleased with the result.

A gastronomic tour of some of Paris's finest pastry shops and bakeries features dozens of recipes for such treats as Almond Croissants and Caramel Mousse Cake, along with food lore, histories of each shop, and more. 
www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/0517592215/ref=pd_sbs_b_4/107-4457575-2554164










[ May 28, 2001: Message edited by: pooh ]


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

Hi thebighat!

I look forward to Mother's Day pics!

Are they ready?


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

I have bad news, I think. I took the camera out today to load some new film and now I have no clue where the roll from Mother's day is. I have no recollection of taking it to the photo store. Duuuh. I haven't looked on my bureau or in a little cabinet at work, I only discovered this like an hour ago. Today at work I brought some focaccia and flatbreads out to the lunch buffet and a member asked me if I were Paul, the sous chef. I said no, I'm the baker, so we got to talking and she waved her arm expansively across the room, where the tables all sat with my mornings work in the bread baskets, and she said she couldn't eat any more of this junk. Then she realized who she was talking to and tried to backtrack. Didn't quite make it. I'll look real hard for that film.


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

Sorry about your bad news, thebighat!

Somehow, I feel they'll turn up!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I do have a few Fauchon recipes:

Amandine
Cannelés
Evantail de bananes au jus de la passion (banana with passion fruit sauce)
Fleur de fraises des bois et groseilles( wild strawberry and groseilles cake
Macaron framboise a l'anis (Raspberry & anis macaron)
Mille-feuille au d'epices a l'orange et citron (Gingerbread Napoleon with orange and lemon)
Oeufs tiedes au chocolat, creme cafe (Warm chocolate eggs with coffee cream)
Riviera (chocolate lemon cake)
Rose des sables (gingerbread caramel cake)
Tarte aux pommes imperatrice (rice pudding apple tart)

Sorry for the translation, I am tired and can't find my words tonight.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Hi Sisi,

Lucky you. How did you get them?


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

It's from Eurodélices À la table des grands chefs. There is six books, two of them devoted to desserts. It's the only two I bought so far. They are fantastic. The instructions are very short though the authors assume the readers knows their way around a kitchen.

[ June 02, 2001: Message edited by: Iza ]


----------



## tem (Sep 3, 2004)

hi i would like to get that fauchon recipe please where can i find iy?
Fleur de fraises des bois


----------

